# Missed today's carpin report/Bob's Lil Rant....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I just knew someone went out today....and it's good medicine for us less fortunate to read em at least  C'mon Scott and Jake...give up some pics of todays catches.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Bob, sorry for the lack of reports this week, but with all the BS getting slung around here lately, i thought best not to post about our winter carping.

If you really want to know, check out my photo album and see some of the carp caught this past week..I went in to the spot on Thursday and had a great day with 12 landed including my winter Mirror(finally) and also two carp over 20+ lbs.
Jake, Dave and I went in yesterday and only landed 8 total...most fish ran in the single digits with one or two in the low teens. Kind of strange, but Dave had a day in there were he caught ZERO, but the next day him and Jake caught 18 total. I guess just like summer fishing, some days are good some are bad.
I think this coming week we will give it a break and let them settle down before we hit it hard for the FFF on the 1st.

Catch ya later Bob,

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

All the best on the FFF...look forward to the reports. Good catching guys, you've done your homework well. Think I might just post my reports, for those interested, and ignor/not respond to anyone that had any negative comments...but that's just me. Sometimes on these forums, especially in winter....folks get bored and "go fishing" on line...If I don't bite...they go home skunked and the thread/info survives.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya Bob, but after awhile it gets hard to ignore.

Hope to meet up with you next year and spend sometime bankside with ya.

All the best,
Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Scottie

Ya jes a big softie at heart, like a wee lassie!  If you set yourself up as a carping God then you have to expect some stuff coming your way...

All the best in the New Year


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,How is it possible for you to take place in the 
FFF,isn't that a CAG thing?

Scott and Bob,I for one don't really care about the 'report'
postings,ect,ect.It dose NOT bother me in the slightest!
Nor do I burn with envy reading them.We ALL see Scott
is catching fish in the river in Winter,Iam happy for you.
You are lucky enough to have a good water that permits
that sort of fishing.If I had one,you better believe I would
be on it!BUT,I doubt that I would be posting a full write up
about each session,for the 5-6 active forum members that
would even be interested in the amount of carp I was 
catching.Because believe me,NOBODY gives a **** 
outside of the 5-6 carp anglers on the carp forum
about how many carp are caught.And even they
are not all that interested in the details of every
session and the 'score' for the month,ect.

Do people really want to see the reports of every
uneventful session every member has?


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg....there are many more folks than just the 5 or 6 you mention....dedicated carpers aren't the only ones who view our threads here, that's how we've grown. 

I'd be curious as to what you feel we ought to be posting (I'm not trying to be smart, I ask this seriously) to have an active carp forum that folks will come to view. If you view the other species and catch report sections...that's what they all do. If we don't talk about our trips...or where we fish...or what we fish with...what's left for us to talk about?

This forum got started and our group grew because of all the catch reports and various items/techniques used in carping. Wasn't so long ago we were an extremely small group. A good 90% of the present Ohio CAG came from this forum (may be off a bit) but...in one way shape or form...this forum and catch reports have been what has grown us. In the process of growing....an old timer from the UK warned me, as it happens in all their organizations.....comes angler's with ego's (I can think of more than one here)...which then start to tear it down, branch out in their own directions etc.

I can accept these things....my goal is to share carping with as many folks as possible....initially I'd thought the fish in's throughout the state would start up seperate local clubs in various areas. To some degree that has happened. It has also brought together folks that have been carping for a long time, such as yourself. But, I digress.....

I've always thought fishing forums were about fishing...maybe I'm wrong. Maybe some folks need to get past personality differences...or at least not discuss them with the world but privately with the person they have the differences with. And maybe....some folks can reword their catch reports a bit differently so they are viewed in the positive light they were meant to be.

Anywho...I'm done  Good fishing all...and Merry Christmas.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Like I said Bob,I have no issues with the reports being
posted.I have issues with the fact that ones posting
reports seem to have an idea that others do not fish
and catch carp consistantly because they choose not
to report every or any sessions on the forum.Thats all.


Personaly,I have no ideas as to what should be posted
on this forum.I rarely start a topic on this forum anymore.
I just do replies.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Bob said:


> Greg....
> 
> I've always thought fishing forums were about fishing...maybe I'm wrong. Maybe some folks need to get past personality differences...or at least not discuss them with the world but privately with the person they have the differences with. And maybe....some folks can reword their catch reports a bit differently so they are viewed in the positive light they were meant to be.
> 
> Well stated Bob!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

excellent reply,bob  
i agree wholeheartly.


> dedicated carpers aren't the only ones who view our threads here,


 and i'm just one of them.i visit this forum daily to check reports and read some of the info posted by you and others.though i'm not into all the tackle/techniques like some of you,i enjoy the reading about it,and i enjoy carp fishing now and then.it's some of the most relaxed fishing for me.and though i'd rather target certain other species most of the time,i cut my fishing teeth on carp,and can't resist the urge to kick back on the bank and toss a doughball or some corn out for a few carp occasionally.

to those who want to complain about someone's reports,take the suggestion from bob,and do it privately,or in some other form.
he asked for a report,and not a critique of someone's posting history.
i like a friendly debate as well as anyone at times,and am not trying to stifle that.but there is a time and place for it.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> i enjoy carp fishing now and then.it's some of the most relaxed fishing for me.


   Used to be for me too Rick....then a few years ago I found out about the Euro Techniques...ie baiting (chumming) a swim (fishing hole)...and using packbaits/method balls and all the other toys.  I must say though...my catch rates have increased drastically in using them. Still...it's often nice just to take a can of sweetcorn or a strawberry bisquick doughbait...couple hooks and small egg sinkers....no net...and just go sit at the North Ramp catch a few carp...and watch the boat anglers launch and re-trailer their boats. Most relaxing and always entertaining (watching first time boat launchers)  and remembering my first times backing a trailer...knowing I entertained a few bank anglers as well.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had many an experience at the north shore......good carping and the first boat launch 

I, for one, would like to see the reports. If someone doesn't want to read it....don't. But obviously they can't help themselves or they wouldn't click on the thread.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Greg, i feel you man...I like reports too, but only to an extent.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg, for the record, if ya dont like my reports or posts..dont read them.plain and simple as that....ya know your starting to sound like others that used to come here and complain all the time too..only reason they post is to put others down, never post THEIR own fishing info....only questioning others that DO post on here..give it a rest will ya.
The "fun competition" between the OCC guys is just that, just in FUN between us..no one else.

Also to clear something up here, i was INVITED to fish the FFF with a CAG member as their GUEST..was not my choice, i just kindly accepted as this person is my good FRIEND and knows that we will do well and have FUN...i have NO goal or hidden agenda..im just going to catch carp and have fun spending the 1st day of the new year with my close OCC buds..thats all..i hope they do well over all in the FFF.


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Those of you that dont like seeing certain kind of reports, posts, etc.... are confusing to me, and I cant understand why your underwear is getting all bunched up.

If you dont like a certain type of post you should not read it. Simple as that. Whats the big freakin problem? If you dont like it or its of no intrest to you, DONT READ IT.

For instance: I have no intrest in knowing how the Steelhead action is right now. So as a result, guess what..... I stay out of the Steelhead threads. Why cant others apply this same practice?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If you guys want the reports I'll be MORE than happy to 
report EVERY session that I have from now on!I will post
EVERY session I have.If you want, I can go back through
my logs and post a lengthy write up about EVERY session
I have had for the last 6 YEARS?(I have only been recording
the sessions in detail for around 6yrs,or I would be more than
happy to post EVERY meaningless,uneventful session in the 
last 13yrs.)

I have always thought that posting sessions was just LAME
unless you caught a few nice fish or a new PB,ect?I do think
its LAME to post about all the success you have at your sec-
ret spots.What good dose that do the forum?Now whos with
holding info?Thats the reason you will never see me posting any
thing about my secret swims,ect.I always thought people were
NOT interested in everyones everyday sessions,but apperantly
theres are real market for bragging and boasting on this sight
that I can easily supply.Just I never looked thought it the 
proper thing to do ALL the time.And certinly never looked
at it as being appealing to new members.But hey,I'll take a 
stab at that racket if it pleases the forum  

And Scott,How can you POSSIBLY group me with the people
you mention?Do I not give information and advice to people
on this forum?Do I not take your side in alot of battles and
disputes,ect on this forum and CAG.Not to mention numerous
times you do not know about off-line when your name has come 
up?And once again,FOR THE RECORD,I have NO issues with your 
D*** reports!Just some of the BS that comes with them 
sometimes.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Sure sounds like someone was not visited by Santa


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

You still believe in SC,....don't you BB


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep it nice guys. We don't and won't let this get started again.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO!!!! you guys made my christmas


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB....I am Santa Clause, just ask my Son's.


Greg, i post about my trips because it keeps others informed that fish are being caught...is'nt this a fishing forum? If we all only came on this sub-forum to post when we catch some good fish(good fish being 20+ lbs) or a new Personal Best..this forum would like others..you could hear crickets chirping!

Only reason ive been posting about each trip is to let others know carp CAN be caught in the winter, do you think the spot we are fishing is the ONLY one in Ohio that will produce carp right now?...the answer is NO.
Lots of open rivers in winter that will give up lots of carp..all im trying to do is encourage others to get out and try if they too want to catch fish in winter...thats all.

Plus as Bob said, it still is better to read about someone catching fish instead of coming to the forum to post nothing or just BS. Some do enjoy rading about others adventures..weather you cant fish or not, someone can still learn something from others trips.

Sure, go back through your log and post about your success over the years...please post some pictures too , to make it more enjoyable for everyone.,,,i know I would love to see them too.


catch ya all later,

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,....been loading pics onto the computer the last few days.
Turns out my sister has a scanner and I now have a digital camera
so when I finally get my computer online again(still useing every
one elses computer)getting the pics up wont(shouldn't) be an
issue anymore.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I for one come to this forum for the entertainment and the reports...good or bad. I think the bad reports are just as useful as the good ones if it's coming from a body of water that I plan on fishing in the next few days.

Keep posting your successes Scott. I enjoy reading them along with the reactions to the BS that follows.
PAYARA, I like reading your reports since you're from the same general area and you fish many of the same places I do (though not for carp).

I carp fish for the fun and excitement of hauling in a 10 or 20 pounder. You'll never get that bass or walleye fishing. I do not however buy expensive, specialized equipment for a carp. My bass/crappie/walleye/cat rod works just as good for these critters. 
I do find very comical that people spend good money on a special "landing mat". I just drag the beasts up the shoreline or cliff that I'm fishing and give 'em the heave-ho back into the water. They're carp for petes sake.

I'm with watermellon on this one. And please mellon, don't post a picture of your panties all bunched up. That last pixture you posted showing your sexy self was waaaay too much for me.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> I do find very comical that people spend good money on a special "landing mat". I just drag the beasts up the shoreline or cliff that I'm fishing and give 'em the heave-ho back into the water. They're carp for petes sake.


Lewzer

It is not too difficult a concept to grasp...people enjoy catching, photographing and then releasing carp in much the same condition as they were before they were captured. Returning them unscathed allows other like-minded folk to enjoy the same simple pleasures.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No it's not. Wouldn't an old towel work just as good? Or the grass right in front of you?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are fishing a grassy bank, then just go with that. However, if the bank is rocky or coarse, something softer would be better. 

A lot of CAG members have improvised by using a portion of a foam sleeping pad (camp mattress) inside a garbage bag (Mark would refer to these as bin liners  ). Basically the Idea is to have a slick wet surface to keep from removing the protective slime coat of the fish, and to be soft enough to absorb the impact of the big active fish on the bank.

Soft grass is a must for unhooking if no other option is accessible. A towel is a bad idea as it will remove the slime coat of the fish making it susceptible to infection.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Lewzer

The prevailing wisdom is that a cloth is just about the worse thing you can use...it removes some of the mucus which leaves them prone to infection. Damp grass should be alright, particularly with smaller fish, they are easy to handle , but I think that the unhooking mats have evolved from the handling of very big fish. When you get a real giant out on the bank (30+) they are really quite difficult to handle, even just to manouvre to get the hook out. A friend and I had a dificult time of it in the summer with some massive grass carp..I dont know about you but I cant lift forty or fifty pounds of slippery reluctant and flipping fish that easily..it was potentially more harmful to carry the fish to some grass because there was a high chance of it being dropped..we had no unhooking matt and felt really bad that such a magnificent specimen managed to damage itself on the gravel because we werent prepared...

We didnt cry about it or anything... but I wouldnt do it again...you get the idea?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely Kernal. 

Actually I had the idea before but I was thinking like JC and a foam sleeping mattress like we had in the army would work fine and it's free.
I don't look at carp in awe like they are a god-like some CAG people do-at least that's the impression I get from reading the reports.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Baby changing mats are ok too...I have a folding one that opens to about four feet...it cost five bucks from Biglots....the wife really complains when shes changing junior and he smells all fishy though(joke)....There is some here but it will take balls of steel to have the Winnie the Pooh one beside you on the bank...:

http://www.askbaby.com/baby-changing-mats.htm


----------

